# uhh false eyelashes glued under the waterline?!



## urbanD0LL (Dec 1, 2009)

and false lashes that last 2 WEEKS?!! 
have y'all ever heard of this? i came across this video and the girl was applying false individual lashes and she said that she glued them under her [top] waterline with waterproof glue (Duois the brand ) and that they could last up to 2 weeks ?! that sounds really off to me , but ya never know ...


----------



## Nicala (Dec 1, 2009)

That is completely unsanitary. That girl is begging for pink eye. Seriously. Anyone who thinks false lashes last for 2 weeks has something wrong running around their head!


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 1, 2009)

Ummm, she is begging for an infection! You should ALWAYS remove your false lashes at the end of the night or event. You also really shouldn't put false lashes on the tightline, wouldn't that hurt to blink?


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Dec 1, 2009)

Yea that just sounds bad. How can if last through sleep? Definitely not a good idea.


----------



## AshleyTatton (Dec 1, 2009)

I've had eye lash extensions last 2-3 weeks which are just the small groups of lashes with a more permanent glue. I'd neeevver put them in my waterline though, that'd be itchy and scratchy and make me tear up 24/7... No thanks.


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 1, 2009)

i've heard of girls doing dumb things like that before. i would never, it sounds so gross!~like they stay on through 2 weeks worth of showers/baths/facial cleansing/eyemakeup remover? that must be some really good waterproof glue lol.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Dec 1, 2009)

that's what i'm saying ... and i even on drugstore.com to see what 's the deal with these individual lashes and even some of these lashes say they'll last for a few days ... idk, doesn't sound too good to be true to me .


----------



## Miss Redgal (Dec 2, 2009)

i do lashes and i apply individual lashes with lashtite glue and i adhere them to the lash from the bottom 
i put the glue on top of the individual lash and stick them upward to the lash...but NO WHERE near the skin or on the waterline - that would burn and could cause irritation

and they do last for 2-3 weeks

when adding strip lashes you can use duo glue and can remove them whenever
i have a lash tutorial on youtube
YouTube - Lash Tutorial Part 1/haul
and part 2 YouTube - Lash Tutorial Part 2


----------

